# Pitbulls in UAE



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, 

I am considering a job in the UAE. We have a family dog that is a pitbull. I know that its a restricted breed but I was reading a forum post that there is a way to legally take the dog. For some reason it was closed. My kids are supper attached to him and if I cant take him it will be a deal breaker. I would be willing to do whatever it takes to get him over and follow whatever strict rules I would have to follow. Does anybody have any information on this matter?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Rule Number 1 : Learn to correctly spell the acronym of your host country.

I cannot offer any advice other than for you to consider whether its a suitable dog for living indoors for 80% of the year. For much of the year, it will simply be too hot for the dog - even in the dark.

Its very unusual to see anything more than a terrier due to the heat and you will not legally be allowed to let it off a leash.


----------



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

My apologies but the incorrect spelling was a typo as you can see the correct spelling in the post. The dog has been an indoor dog for most of his life. I will be willing to follow all the rules if I can figure out a way to get him in the country. Thank you!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its very unusual to see anything more than a terrier due to the heat...


Colleague has a husky. Seen all sorts of dogs here. One guy even has 3 dobermans living with him in his apartment.
Personally, I don't think that dogs belong to any urban area, particularly not one like Dubai, but leave it to the owner to decide.


----------



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

Byja said:


> Colleague has a husky. Seen all sorts of dogs here. One guy even has 3 dobermans living with him in his apartment.
> Personally, I don't think that dogs belong to any urban area, particularly not one like Dubai, but leave it to the owner to decide.


I agree with you. But, it will hurt my kids and wife if we don't take the dog. He's an indoor dog and he is great with the family. Very mellow. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Unfortunate that all of the respondents don't appear to be dog owners. I have two so perhaps have a different experience and perspective. To say that a dog will be confined to the house for 80% of the year is I believe not realistic. If you look at the climate statistics for Dubai the average max temperature is above 35 Celsius for 6 months and below for the balance. Even in the worst times you can still sneak in a quick walk in the mornings.

"Unusual to see anything other than a terrier"................. really! Visit a vet or dog kennel and you'll see this is untrue. Walk the different suburbs and you'll see a wide variety of breeds. Maybe in certain areas terriers dominate because they are a sensible small dog for apartments. However I would say that some areas are more pet friendly than others due to housing density, traffic, ares for walking and the attitude of local residents to dogs.

As for restricted breeds that's another matter. Have you tried contacting any of the pet relocation agents. They will probably give you a pretty clear idea about the rules. Maybe try the Dubai Kennel and Cattery which handles a lot of pet export/imports.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I personally don't know any pitbulls in Dubai.

I have seen all sorts of dogs unsuitable for the weather like huskies (which are not a restricted breed as far as I'm aware)!

The problem with pits etc is they're known as "fighting dogs" and their bad reputation precedes them. I know it's not necessarily the case as good owners socialise and train their dogs to a great standard irrespective of breed (and, conversely, bad owners can convert any "loving" breed to an aggressive, attacker).

We have 2 dogs (1 adopted, 1 foster). Dogs are fine in urban areas! You just have to go out and walk them like you would in a non-urban area. The problem I find is the heat during summer.

As for trying to get a restricted breed into the country, good luck to you. I haven't met anyone who's imported a restricted dog so your options may be slim!

I've met some fighting dogs here but I assume they were smuggled into the country by land as a lot of shady things do happen here. 
In fact, we know a couple who rescued 3 crossbred fighting mutts. Not sure of their heritage but they are aggressive dogs who are struggling to adapt to being pets in a loving home.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The area I live in is all apartments and every day I see dogs of all sizes being walked around the community lake and through the community parks. Just be sure to clean up after your dog.

But I do think that pit bulls are on the banned list of dogs allowed into the country. Your best bet would be to contact a pet relocation company such as Dubai Kennels and Cattery (google them) or google Dubai vets and email them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Rule Number 1 : Learn to correctly spell the acronym of your host country.





twowheelsgood said:


> I cannot offer any advice


Do you work hard at this or it's it something you find natural? Either way you're skill set is exemplary.

To the OP, you'll struggle without any kind of wasta. I knew someone with two Rotties but then it wasn't an issue given who is boss was. It's worth a call to the main animal relocators though but certain breeds are restricted for a reason. 

Nefarious activities involving dogs is common here. It's hidden but fairly rife and little is done to prevent it. If yours does get in, one thing to bear in mind is that your dog will be highly desirable and a target for being snatched from your garden, or even off the street.

A friend rescued a staff cross from a charity here, everytime he walked it an F150, FJ or GMC would pull up and either offer him cash there and then or try to set up a bout.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I really wish people with NO experience would just not bother to comment! I've brought animals over the the UAE and I have animals now. Dogs are more adaptable than people give them credit for and many are just fine in this climate - you just have to alter YOUR schedule to cope with walking hours during the hot summer months etc.

Sadly American Pitbulls are on the banned list and I would think, that being the case, entry to your dog would be denied. But as has already been suggested contact DKC and see if they can help, but I don't know of any reason why they would make an exception to the rule.

It's a real shame. Breeds like Pitbulls and Staffy's get such a bad name. There is no such thing as a bad dog, only a bad owner.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Rule Number 1 : Learn to correctly spell the acronym of your host country.
> 
> I cannot offer any advice other than for you to consider whether its a suitable dog for living indoors for 80% of the year. For much of the year, it will simply be too hot for the dog - even in the dark.
> 
> Its very unusual to see anything more than a terrier due to the heat and you will not legally be allowed to let it off a leash.


Hahahaha er what?! This is the BIGGEST load of BS and misinformation EVER!


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a staffy and looked into bringing her here back in august. Based on what I read, The enforcement of the restricted breed list seems to be subjective. As you probably know, identifying breeds is difficult based only on the way the dog looks.
I contacted a place in Abu Dhabi that specializes in importing pets. They said my staffy wouldn't be a problem (staffordshire bull terriers are not specifically mentioned on the list), but it also seems that staffy's are a grey area. I didn't feel comfortable taking the risk though and having her endure 24 hrs of travel and get denied entry based on the person inspecting her.
If you have questions about the restricted breed list I think you can contact the ministry of environment. 
As others mentioned before, there are risks regarding having your pet stolen, to fight. 
In the end, I decided it was best for my pet to stay in Canada with my parents. That being said, if I was not so fortunate to have family to look after her, it would have been a deal breaker and I would not be in Dubai. 
Had her breed been specifically mentioned on the restricted breeds list, I would not have considered bringing her here. To me, it wouldn't have been worth the risk of consequences to both her and myself if it was discovered that I had broken the law.
All that said, I saw a large Pitt walking around the marina with his owner, and a staffy, so there are some here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

JJEFFERY, the likelihood is that those dogs were already in the country before the rules came in - it's only quite recent in the last few years that they've really enfroced it.


----------



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies. Fortunately my dog is little and has a little head. I don't have any papers as he was given to us when he was little. The person who gave it to us said that he thought he was a pittbull puppy so we just went with it. I will take him to a new vet and ask them if they can identify what my dog really is. I will also try the ministry and see what they say. Thank you.


----------



## JJEFFERY (Jul 31, 2013)

The service I contacted said that they find it helpful if a vet in the origin country writes a letter stating that the dog is xxx breed (providing that breed is not on the restricted list). Hopefully your vet is able to help you out!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eddiemro said:


> Thank you for all your replies. Fortunately my dog is little and has a little head. I don't have any papers as he was given to us when he was little. The person who gave it to us said that he thought he was a pittbull puppy so we just went with it. I will take him to a new vet and ask them if they can identify what my dog really is. I will also try the ministry and see what they say. Thank you.


There are DNA tests you can do but how accurate they are is another matter. I had my dog's DNA tested and he was mainly Australian Cattle dog. Take a look at his picture and work that one out! As far as walking is concerned, in the summer, we take him early in the morning at around 6 am and at around 7 PM in the evening. He has boots which work a treat in the hot weather and are fab in the wet weather too!


----------



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. I guess I will just take him to the vet and go from there. Are there specific vets that must provide the health memo or any vet will work? Once again thank you for the replies.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

eddiemro said:


> Thank you. I guess I will just take him to the vet and go from there. Are there specific vets that must provide the health memo or any vet will work? Once again thank you for the replies.


 As far ask know, it's any vet but there are some time specifications I think. The vet should be able to tell you. You will be best advised to use an agent at both ends. If you search on here under the name of Simey, you'll see a specific recommendation for the US. Here, as previously mentioned, Dubai Kennels and Cattery is one of the recommended agents.


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

Although these kinds of dogs are banned, I think there is a legal way to own or export this dog as my cousin has one and I know also a friend who has a puppy pitball with his mother, besides I have seen many are legally owning them and posting their pictures on instagram (authorized breeders) so they don't keep them undercover. Do a research and see and I think it'd be easier for an expat. 

This dog has a very bad reputation of being aggressive, I heard stories about these dogs attacking their owners! but my cousin's pitbull is sooooooo adorable with people but not with cats!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Its whatever said:


> Although these kinds of dogs are banned, I think there is a legal way to own or export this dog as my cousin has one and I know also a friend who has a puppy pitball with his mother, besides I have seen many are legally owning them and posting their pictures on instagram (authorized breeders) so they don't keep them undercover. Do a research and see and I think it'd be easier for an expat. This dog has a very bad reputation of being aggressive, I heard stories about these dogs attacking their owners! but my cousin's pitbull is sooooooo adorable with people but not with cats!


Owning isn't illegal, importing is restricted. 
If you're going to give information, get it right. 

I think the only way is to find a vet (friend) to sign it off as another breed and hope that your dog gets in on the day. Pretty sure the people doing customs aren't trained vets. Not 100% sure but just a hunch.


----------



## eddiemro (Feb 1, 2014)

IzzyBella said:


> Owning isn't illegal, importing is restricted.
> If you're going to give information, get it right.
> 
> I think the only way is to find a vet (friend) to sign it off as another breed and hope that your dog gets in on the day. Pretty sure the people doing customs aren't trained vets. Not 100% sure but just a hunch.


Luckily, 

my dog is small and his head is small as well. I often wondered if he was a true pit. I have done tons of research and found that He looks like a boxer/lab mix. We have no papers for him since he was given to us. If it looks like the job opportunity is looking promising I all take to the vet here and see if they will sign papers saying he's a mix. Thank you all!


----------

